# Smok tfv4 mini glass



## NYRAD (2/1/16)

Hi all im looking for a spare glass for my tfv4 MINI as i used my one spare and now dont have a spare


----------



## Naeemhoosen (3/1/16)

Try sir vape bud


----------



## Naeemhoosen (3/1/16)

Try vape king


----------



## NYRAD (3/1/16)

I checked them before asking thanks vapeking only has the tfv4 full spare glass


----------

